# Is your siggy intactivist enough???



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I just don't understand why pro-RIC threads keep popping up in other forums. They always get pulled, since they are against the UA. It is best to just report and ignore. For those of you who don't know how to report a post, you can click on the red triangle on the left of the post.

But it is so amazing that so many MDC moms want to have thier baby boys circumcised for social conformity. I think a lot of them won't admit to it, so we don't realize how many there are here.

I used to think that an intactivist siggy on MDC would be 'preaching to the choir', but now I know that isn't the case. The more often a person sees an idea, the more familiar and comfortable it seems. This is just like how commercial advertising works. The more often I see a certain brand of shoes/cereal/french fries/etc. the more appealing it becomes.

Even on MDC, we need to do all we can to make not circumcising seem normal and popular.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I added it to my sig a few weeks ago, with a link to the CAC forum.


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

You're absolutely right. I'm off to change mine now!


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

Changed mine.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

changed mine!


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I've never had a signature before. Let's see if this works.


----------



## LittleRockstar (Dec 11, 2006)

Added it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have often thought the same thing. Any mdc mom who has a intact son should have the







or







in there siggy so that others can see it and maybe think and head over here. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

I rather like my siggie, but I don't post at other MDC boards, so I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Maybe there could be Intactivist Ambassadors to welcome newbies in Pleased to Meet You and the DDC's and get them over to the CAC forum to do a little reading...


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't even have a boy child but I think I'll add it to my signature.


----------



## RidentMama (Aug 18, 2003)

*snicker*...I sent my neighbor a link to a thread that I started about a situation that she was going through with her pediatric dentist & the fact that he said not to breastfeed after a year. Anywho, she read through the thread and asked me the other day about my "No Circ" sign in my siggy. So yes, it does make a difference!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I actually wish I could afford a subscription to one of the mainstream boards I post to, just so I could HAVE a nocirc siggie and links to mothering, lol.

Jessica


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nd_deadhead* 
I rather like my siggie, but I don't post at other MDC boards, so I'm preaching to the choir.


not necessarily...new members join every day

and how many times have you read "if only I had found this sooner..."?


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah, but her siggie is intactivism:
"OUCH! Why would anyone want to do THAT?!"
_my son, age 8, when he first learned what the word circumcision meant_

Jessica


----------



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

i'm going to put it back on mine, too. i'm totally riled up....


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
Yeah, but her siggie is intactivism:
"OUCH! Why would anyone want to do THAT?!"
_my son, age 8, when he first learned what the word circumcision meant_

Jessica

I agree! I just meant that we are not always "preaching to the choir" in the sense that not everyone here is "in the choir" already


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

I changed mine.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

"Is your siggy intactivist enough???"

I'd like to think so









I kind of miss my old one but I had it for over a year.

For those who don't remember or for anyone who wants it







:

Only in America do we attempt to outlaw genital piercings for consenting adult females but allow cosmetic surgery on unconsenting infant males.


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I have often thought the same thing. Any mdc mom who has a intact son should have the







or







in there siggy so that others can see it and maybe think and head over here. Thanks for posting this.

And those that have made the mistake of circ. but have learned from their mistake and are dedicated to informing others.


----------



## LittleRockstar (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I have often thought the same thing. Any mdc mom who has a intact son should have the







or







in there siggy so that others can see it and maybe think and head over here. Thanks for posting this.

I'd like to add that anyone who would like precious little boys to have the same protection that precious little girls have should add one of these too.


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

Intactivist siggy here!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

It is now.


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

added


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Got mine


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

I post all over the place. So, no preachin to the choir here. Oh, I rather miss my old one too (and yours FI. I liked it)

It was: The less there is to justify a traditional custom the harder it is to get rid it.

I think I like mine now. But my siggy *must* remain anti circ. I'm obsessed. But is it obsession if it's dealing with protection and nature?


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Have had the no circ for a few months in my siggy but think I'll also add a link tothis board!


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 27, 2005)

Changed my sig. just now too!!


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

me too! I added more to mine.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Never thought it necessary for preaching to the choir reasons, but if people are joining and posting who believe circ is OK, I'm up for having an intactivist sig!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Finally got around to updating mine.....

Now, the mission for all of us who have been limiting ourselves to this forum is -- get out there and post! Especially in the Intro, Pregnancy, and Birth forums, TAO, etc. -- get the word out!


----------



## goobergrl6 (Jan 29, 2007)

how do you get more then one image in your siggy? It only lets me put one in there.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Goober, I don't know enough to explain, but if someone doesn't answer here, you can ask in Questions & Suggestions.









Burst out of the CAC ghetto, y'all!







Preventing one circ before it happens is so much better than waiting till mamas drop in here afterwards full of regret & grief.


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Goober,

You can add more than one pic but you have to get one of the memberships to do it. They are under Support MDC in the left hand box at the top of the screen.

HTH

Molly


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
Maybe there could be Intactivist Ambassadors to welcome newbies in Pleased to Meet You and the DDC's and get them over to the CAC forum to do a little reading...

Sadly, it's not just newbies. Some older, quite established members have managed to miss the message as well.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

There was a post in Questions & Suggestions about the one pic signature thing, if you don't want to pay for a subscription then you can just wait a while. Once you've been here a certain number of days (I believe, can't remember the specifics) then you can have more.

ETA: I found it here

Quote:

Smilies..... As of 10/10/2006, New Members are limited to 1 smilie in their signature and Members are limited to 8 smilies in their signature. 'New Members' move to the 'Member' group when they have accrued 50 posts and have been registered for 60 days. (click your name and choose view profile to see on what date you registered). See titles for information on membership levels. Don't want to wait? Check out the Premium Subscriptions. Supporting Member I, II & III subscriptions now include unlimited smilies in signatures.


----------



## My_Three_Sons (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I have never "done" signatures (and on the other parenting board I frequent there aren't any anyways), but I've been thinking about adding a no circ siggie here and this thread has prompted me to finally do so. As a mom of 3 (almost, anyway!) beautiful intact boys I feel very comfortable being passionate about this issue.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Yay!!!







I am so glad to see us motivated & steppin' out; I have been lazy about going to the birth forums & welcoming people, & I really should be doing it even if I didn't have such a kickass rockin' sig.


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

You do too have a kickass rockin' sig, TigerTail!


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## goobergrl6 (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for helping!


----------



## sadkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

Mine's pretty tiny, but its intactivisty







.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

And so do a lot of other people! I have been just THRILLED to go all over the board & see those sigs standing out everywhere! Thank God!


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, me too.
I found out about circ when I was pg with DS1 and it has become the issue that I am most passionate about! If my DH wasn't so anti-bumpersticker I'd have at least one on my car.

And actually, can I get a smiley to contain a link? I'd like my no vax/no circ smilies to link to the vax/cac forums here if it's possible.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

go to cp, go to sigs, find the thing that looks like a globe with a paper clip that says 'insert link'. voila!


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Woohoo, that was easy







Thanks TT


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

No problem.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine has always had intactivist info in it....since starting online, circ has been my hotbutton issue. In fact I was once told I needed to change my siggy because it was too strong ("circumcision scars" was in bold red letters) and a womans circumcised son might get upset if he saw it.

At first I didn't want to change it but then since there was a childs feelings at risk, I ended up toning it down. Which funnily enough gave me room to add another link







:

Great job on all of the siggies guys!

Tara


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

This is such a happy thread!


----------



## Greeneyes0506 (Aug 31, 2006)

I made an intactivist siggy.Where are people promoting RIC on mothering? Did I miss something?


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I added a no circ smilie to mine. Don't spend a lot of time in here; I have 2 girls. But I did just email my bro- his wife is preg- and gave him links on no-circ.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

I like my intactivist siggie.







Thanks, A&A!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I've always had the smily, but now I have links too







One link is mostly for CAC







, but the other two are for the board at large!

love and peace.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I updated mine with more than just the smilie now.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Just changed mine.








I have seen a member here with links to sites with info on intact benefits for men and women - I would love to add these links to my sig! Please PM me with the links if you have them.







:


----------



## marieandchris (Jun 6, 2005)

Just added a line to mine!


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

I only have girls...but i'm still against RIC!


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

It is now


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
go to cp, go to sigs, find the thing that looks like a globe with a paper clip that says 'insert link'. voila!

Thanks TT click on my no-circ smiley.


----------



## ndunn (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope people see mine.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

I was not aware of this because I don't venture outside of the CAC forum, as I do not have any children yet (yet, I feel so very passionate about stopping circumcision, that it is and will probably always will be my most primary cause).

But I don't know how to change add a signature.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Up at the top of the page, click on User CP. Then go to edit signature.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calngavinsmom* 
Mine has always had intactivist info in it....since starting online, circ has been my hotbutton issue. In fact I was once told I needed to change my siggy because it was too strong ("circumcision scars" was in bold red letters) and a womans circumcised son might get upset if he saw it.

At first I didn't want to change it but then since there was a childs feelings at risk, I ended up toning it down. Which funnily enough gave me room to add another link







:

Great job on all of the siggies guys!

Tara

You know.... I don't get their logic in saying a mommy (or daddy) with a circumcised son might get offended. If you had a "Stop women's physical assault!", would you have to tone it down because the husband's mother (the battered female's MIL) might get offended because her son was convicted of it, KWIM? I'm sure I'll get heck from the mods for this and idk if what I'm saying makes sense, but it's about PROTECTING THE INNOCENTS' RIGHTS. Maybe I should better have said: "Stop spanking your kids!" siggy and having to tone it down so you don't offend those parents who DO spank.


----------



## peypeymama (Jul 31, 2005)

I added a line!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i'm so excited and happy to see this effort. thank you, all of you. parents of girls only, not parents at all, regretful parents, health professionals- anyone who values genital integrity. let people know the message. it's not 'ok' anymore. it's not a choice.

what a wonderful way to work up to genital integrity week.

(you got it yet microsoap? honestly, it took me a few.)

w00t everybody! go team! if everybody got as excited as they do every 4 years when the parties are practically the same in effect, we could make a real change!


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I think it is. I like my quote a lot..maybe a need the smiley.but it's too tall!


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

*_whew!_* That was easier than I thought. Just how a little knowledge can teach one that the intact penis is easier to care for!









I'm a fan of the D.O.C. video on the history and function of the foreskin. For those unwilling to watch a graphic circumcision video, it can be a peaceful way to educate.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

It is now.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby* 
It is now.

I really like yours









love and peace.


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a DD, and dont really hang out in the circ forum, but I saw this thread and think its a great idea. I'll try to go stick a smilie in my sig.


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

This thread makes me happy. I just bumped my siggy up a notch.


----------



## mamato271828 (Aug 23, 2006)

Added to my siggy. I'll work on more changes.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Updated my sig! 3 girls here, but we're intactivists!!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i could just cry.

the groundswell from people from throughout the boards is so gratifying.

keep it up, guys. every post is a chance to walk with a protest sign for those who can't get to dc, a chance to educate for those who aren't teachers, a chance to change society from within.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had it in my siggy since I joined MDC a few weeks before giving birth to my intact DS.


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

I've had mine in my siggy from day one!


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Can someone help me? I know how to put a link in my sig but how can I rename it? You know, so it says "stop RIC" and it will link to this board or another site.

Thanks!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
Can someone help me? I know how to put a link in my sig but how can I rename it? You know, so it says "stop RIC" and it will link to this board or another site.

Thanks!

There's a little button at the top of the reply window that is the earth with a little paper-clip looking thing. That button will help you do that.


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

There's an icon that looks like a world with a chain in front of it. Highlight the words you want, click on that icon, and enter the link in the space provided. HTH


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

Added!







I also incorrectly assumed MDCers would be anti circ as a whole.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks ladies. That worked! It's not very original but at least it's something!


----------



## 4stgal (Oct 21, 2006)

Short but sweet.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

My siggie's got it goin' on!


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

Good idea. Checking my sig.


----------



## jorismom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I have often thought the same thing. Any mdc mom who has a intact son should have the







or







in there siggy so that others can see it and maybe think and head over here. Thanks for posting this.

I don't have an intact son, but I have an intact daughter and I believe in body integrity for all children. That's why I have no circ in my siggy.


----------



## palamala (Nov 1, 2004)

how's this?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Ooh. Y'all make me so proud.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Added smiley to mine!


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Edited mine!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: it makes me so proud to be a part of this wonderful community to see so many pulling together to get the word out there.







:


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been using this siggie for months...think it's intactavist enough?


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 







: it makes me so proud to be a part of this wonderful community to see so many pulling together to get the word out there.







:









: You mamas are awesome!!!

love and peace.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I LOVE seeing this thread! With Moms who are already at MDC, often all it takes is the tiniest bit of education, because they are already able/willing to 'think outside of the box'.

You guys are providing that education whenever you post - way to go!


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

since the day that I joined this board and was only allowed one smilie, that was the one!

I am not yet a mama and I am VERY much and intactavist!!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I've always had a say no to circ comment in the blinkie...though I really liked the idea of linking to the prepuce video. Too many people are just flat out ignorant of the way a human penis is meant to function.

Any other suggestions...is this good enough?


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I just changed mine! I can't believe I didn't have a no-circ message in it before!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I've had the no-circ smiley once I got enough posts to put it in. I don't usually come to this board, but I thought I'd browse today. I can't believe that people who post on MDC are PROMOTING infant genital mutilation














:


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Way to go, group, and Happy International Woman's Day to everyone.


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have had the same siggy for a long time....

LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm thinking about making mine more intactivist... What do you think?









This is it currently...

Intact and no problems? Post here! *1 Cor 12:18*














:







:
Anything worth having, requires work. FOCUSED ON THE POSITIVE starting NOW







:








:


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Someone with time to kill should compile all these sigs on a thread







.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Changed mine.


----------



## falcon (Jul 8, 2004)

Great thread!








:
















I'll always keep something in my siggy to show support for ending RIC


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I'm so proud of myself and for all of us for having such a positive thread (no debate) that has over 100 posts in one day.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

you should be proud!


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Changed mine!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I have a new one. How do you like it?


----------



## sadkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
I'm so proud of myself and for all of us for having such a positive thread (no debate) that has over 100 posts in one day.










Them's fightin' words!






















:


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Okay can anyone tell me in more detail how you make your sig a link. I clicked on the earth thing but I still can't figure out how to make the link show up as my sig line. Thank you.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
I'm so proud of myself and for all of us for having such a positive thread (no debate) that has over 100 posts in one day.










Awesome post...I KNOW this one is making a difference. I've seen a few great siggys on other spots here. Awesome idea!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I stopped back because I had another thought and encouragement for those out there who don't frequent our boards, yet feel that RIC is wrong.

Another thing this thread reminded me of....that great quote by philosopher Edmund Burke...

"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing"

(hey, in our group...it coould be more applicable to say for "...good women to do nothing")

So all good people out there...go act! Change your siggies, let it be known that you stand up for genital integrity for all!


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Added a link to NOCIRC and was inspired to link to my other activism.
Stopping the ass-clown circus and introducing others to the idea of trying the vegetarian lifestyle







:


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby* 
Okay can anyone tell me in more detail how you make your sig a link. I clicked on the earth thing but I still can't figure out how to make the link show up as my sig line. Thank you.

*Go to your User CP and go to Edit siggy.
*Find the words you want to say for you siggy and type them
*Highlight these words with you curser
*Click the Globe Hyperlink button at top
*When the box comes up paste the URL of your website that you want to link
*Choose ok when done
*Your words should then appear underlined. Click to make sure your link works.
*You can then change the font and color of the words if you wish


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

What a good idea; I'll go think of something to put in mine.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Done!


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you like my new siggy? Is it enough? Or too much?


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Awesome, Treece!









It is definitely NOT too much!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Treece - your sig is absolutely awesome









love and peace.


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, Treece. That's amazing. I feel shamed.







I think I'll go link my siggy now.


----------



## *violet* (Mar 24, 2004)

You're right about the sig. I want to shout it from the rooftops!! I've been meaning to change it for a while, so here we go...


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

MAYBE its a *little* overboard.....but........I'm an intactivist, at least online. Too angry at RIC to do it in person, yet.....









In case I *ever* decide to change it, here it is:

Quote:

Foreskin is NOT extra skin. Circumcision IS painful, restraints are NOT. It's NOT ethical, NOT a parental decision. Genital integrity IS a basic, human right. Yeah, foreskin IS sold.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, I've always had the smilie, but I added a link to this forum, especially since I am a regular in the April ddc.


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

Treece -- your sig is AWESOME!!

I'm gonna take a little time tonight and revamp mine!

Anyone else changed theirs?


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I did not even realize it was against UA to discuss it on other forums (not that I have). My siggy is not anti-circ because in all honesty I don't think most people even read the sig's. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

Always had the sign in mine, but I don't post a lot.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

mine has been the same for a long time, but I love it.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mexico Beach* 
I did not even realize it was against UA to discuss it on other forums (not that I have). My siggy is not anti-circ because in all honesty I don't think most people even read the sig's. Maybe I'm wrong.

It's against the UA to make _pro_-circ comments anywhere on MDC, but you can post anti-circ comments anywhere. As long as it isn't totally off-topic, like in the arts and crafts forums.







Well I guess if you were making a needle-point anti-circ slogan on a shirt...

In the spirituality and religious studies forums it is OK to discuss religious circ. But it's not OK to discuss religious circ anywhere else, including here in CAC.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mexico Beach* 
I did not even realize it was against UA to discuss it on other forums (not that I have). My siggy is not anti-circ because in all honesty I don't think most people even read the sig's. Maybe I'm wrong.

I'll remember the look of a signature even before I remember someone's name, but that might just be me. And I have noticed on occassion when I post in another area, and the next person that post in that same area will then post to the Intact and No problems thread, so yeah, they are noticed....

Just FYI as a general, you also cannot use the word mutilation in your sig either, even if you are quoting something/someone else.

And in spirtuality you can discuss the reasons behind the religious aspects, but don't think you can discuss anything else. I could be wrong about that one.

Oh and I am planning on upping my intactness in my sig, but haven't found time yet!







:


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mexico Beach* 
My siggy is not anti-circ because in all honesty I don't think most people even read the sig's. Maybe I'm wrong.

I look at all the siggys. I love to see them with a lot of personality and I love to click on the links and see the sweet photos, creative arts and crafts and such. Also like to click a link and learn something new or interesting. Really LOVE clever and meaningful quotes in the siggys paired with a smilie!


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

since when can you not have that word?


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ivan's Mom* 
I look at all the siggys. I love to see them with a lot of personality and I love to click on the links and see the sweet photos, creative arts and crafts and such. Also like to click a link and learn something new or interesting. Really LOVE clever and meaningful quotes in the siggys paired with a smilie!









:

I also love looking at sigs with blogs or WAHM ads, and baby pics. Who doesn't like baby pics? BTW Ivan's mom I'm also a veggy and don't go to the circus.

While I'm here can I get an opinion. Is the nocirc link in my sig too hard to find? I was aiming for subtle, but I now think it maybe too subtle. I thought I might get people who would normally ignor it to take a look while they were checking out the baby pics.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Just FYI as a general, you also cannot use the word mutilation in your sig either, even if you are quoting something/someone else.

When did that start? I've had this sig for months and no ones said a word


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing!!

I wonder if she'll ever answer us..


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ivan's Mom* 
I look at all the siggys. I love to see them with a lot of personality and I love to click on the links and see the sweet photos, creative arts and crafts and such. Also like to click a link and learn something new or interesting. Really LOVE clever and meaningful quotes in the siggys paired with a smilie!


I agree, I love seeing people's siggys; I can usually get a feel for what the person is like, even if it's only text









I added a few links to mine yesterday, but I had to take out the name of the person I quoted (St. Augustine) because it was too long.

Also didn't know we couldn't use that word...seems like I've seen it several times, but maybe it's a new thing?


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm curious if some of you could explain why you have the







: <~ pregnancy and birth loss ribbon next to/surrounding your Say no to Circ areas of your siggys. The







: is to represent miscarraiges, stillbirth, and infant death. I'm just curious as to your perspective on using the ribbon wrt no circ.


----------



## falcon (Jul 8, 2004)

When I point my mouse over the pink and blue ribbon, it says it stands for pregnancy and birth loss, SIDS, male breast cancer, and/or genital integrity. That's prob why some people use it with their circ quotes.

I just changed my anti-circ link to something more subtle (in an attempt to get people to take a look who might ignore otherwise...) I wish I knew for sure which is more effective (the direct or subtle route), so I'll probably switch back and forth every once in awhile


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
I'm curious if some of you could explain why you have the







: <~ pregnancy and birth loss ribbon next to/surrounding your Say no to Circ areas of your siggys. The







: is to represent miscarraiges, stillbirth, and infant death. I'm just curious as to your perspective on using the ribbon wrt no circ.

Yeah, it's also used for genital integrity. NOHARMM that uses it as part of their "logo". I personally wish there was another choice. I think it's kind of unfair to parents who have lost a child to have them lumped together, but having the pink and blue together does show that it's both MGM and FGM. I'm a bit torn on the whole thing myself.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *falcon* 
When I point my mouse over the pink and blue ribbon, it says it stands for pregnancy and birth loss, SIDS, male breast cancer, and/or genital integrity. That's prob why some people use it with their circ quotes.

Unfortunately I think everyone kinda glommed onto the pink and blue ribbon. It's also the logo for the March of Dimes effort to prevent preemie births. All good causes, but it would be nice if they didn't all have the same ribbon!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *falcon* 
When I point my mouse over the pink and blue ribbon, it says it stands for pregnancy and birth loss, SIDS, male breast cancer, and/or genital integrity. That's prob why some people use it with their circ quotes.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
Yeah, it's also used for genital integrity. NOHARMM that uses it as part of their "logo". I personally wish there was another choice. I think it's kind of unfair to parents who have lost a child to have them lumped together, but having the pink and blue together does show that it's both MGM and FGM. I'm a bit torn on the whole thing myself.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Unfortunately I think everyone kinda glommed onto the pink and blue ribbon. It's also the logo for the March of Dimes effort to prevent preemie births. All good causes, but it would be nice if they didn't all have the same ribbon!

Ah, thank you- I did not realize that it was used by others for their "logo". Yeah- I to wish there was a different ribbon- perhaps a pink and blue multi-striped ribbon so as to uphold the MGM and FGM idea. Thanks for educating me.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *falcon* 
I just changed my anti-circ link to something more subtle (in an attempt to get people to take a look who might ignore otherwise...) I wish I knew for sure which is more effective (the direct or subtle route), so I'll probably switch back and forth every once in awhile









I've been thinking some of both is good. Some of us go with the calm subtle more flies with honey than vinegar approach, and some of us go with the direct hard to ignore approach.

Nobodies given me an opinion on whether mine is too subtle.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
Maybe there could be Intactivist Ambassadors to welcome newbies in Pleased to Meet You and the DDC's and get them over to the CAC forum to do a little reading...

What an awesome idea!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mexico Beach* 
I did not even realize it was against UA to discuss it on other forums (not that I have). My siggy is not anti-circ because in all honesty I don't think most people even read the sig's. Maybe I'm wrong.


I almost always read a siggie, especially when I notice its a new person, or I find it catchy.

Plus you DO notice the







or the







!

Jessica


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnr3301* 
mine has been the same for a long time, but I love it.

R,
I love yours too: "the more you know, the worse it gets" I find myself saying/thinking/writing that often, especially on some of the other boards.

Sometimes I use it as a tease... hoping someone will ask. THAT's the board(s) I need a siggie on, but I'd have to pay, and I really like to BE here, not there!

Jessica


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I've been thinking some of both is good. Some of us go with the calm subtle more flies with honey than vinegar approach, and some of us go with the direct hard to ignore approach.

Nobodies given me an opinion on whether mine is too subtle.

I do think it's too subtle, it took me a while to find it.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
R,
I love yours too: "the more you know, the worse it gets" I find myself saying/thinking/writing that often, especially on some of the other boards.

Sometimes I use it as a tease... hoping someone will ask. THAT's the board(s) I need a siggie on, but I'd have to pay, and I really like to BE here, not there!

Jessica

I have it on my bumper too, and a neighbor (whose kids are intact) called me the other day and said she liked it too, and that it started an interesting conversation with her 8 year old, who didn't know what the word meant, but had read it. Now, my 6 yr old knows, but apparently it hadn't come up in her family yet. And she told me that she was sure it was true (the saying, that it gets worse), but that she hadn't even started knowing more. I know from previous conversations that they left their kids intact because they were at the peds office to get it done and heard the screams of the baby before them, and left. She didn't research, she didn't even afterwards, but she stood up for her baby when it counted.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaLeigh* 
since when can you not have that word?


Sorry, long weekend with the family. Um, I guess always. I don't know. I had a quote once that I was asked to change.







But don't want to get too into that, as of course, as you can see, I'm focusing on the positive


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I think you can have that word, you just cannot link to something that is graphic and also, probably can't be too offensive in how you are using the word- but there is not necessarily a ban on a term.

There are (of course) guidelines spelled out around here somewhere...

Jessica


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Nobodies given me an opinion on whether mine is too subtle.

Well, it didn't take me a while to find it, after you said it was there. but before yeah, too subtle.







But what do I know about being subtle?


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

Maybe there could be Intactivist Ambassadors to welcome newbies in Pleased to Meet You and the DDC's and get them over to the CAC forum to do a little reading...
I wanna do it!!


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

I am not a paying member atm but I dont think some people in this thread are either, and every time I submit my sig it says

Your signature can not be longer than $vboptions[maxsiglines] lines.

and its not long at all!

I want it to read like this

In North America, potentially half of babies born will be subjected to a painful, unnecessary and most harmful medical procedure just days after birth. Make sure yours is NOT one of them! Educate yourself, protect your child.

I want it to read like one of those annoying news catcher lines, sound all dramatic to get your attention and not say what the deal is till you go look. I dunno if thats deceptive or a bad idea or both so.. accepting advice on that too. other than that, all i can get the stupid sig thing to accept is a no circ smilie.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Stella, did you try making it a little smaller? Occassionally changing the size will make it work....


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *+stella+* 
I am not a paying member atm but I dont think some people in this thread are either, and every time I submit my sig it says

Your signature can not be longer than $vboptions[maxsiglines] lines.

and its not long at all!

I want it to read like this

In North America, potentially half of babies born will be subjected to a painful, unnecessary and most harmful medical procedure just days after birth. Make sure yours is NOT one of them! Educate yourself, protect your child.

I want it to read like one of those annoying news catcher lines, sound all dramatic to get your attention and not say what the deal is till you go look. I dunno if thats deceptive or a bad idea or both so.. accepting advice on that too. other than that, all i can get the stupid sig thing to accept is a no circ smilie.

Go with a font size of 1 and it should fit just fine







That is how I got all mine to fit. Very nice siggy by the way.

I am really enjoying seeing all the intactavisim when I visit other areas of the board. Great work all.







:


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
R,
I love yours too: "the more you know, the worse it gets" I find myself saying/thinking/writing that often, especially on some of the other boards.


I love that one too. I even have my mom saying it about all kinds of things that are terrible.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

pro anti circ...lol i've had no sleep can you tell?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wanted to







this up for anyone that might have missed it the first time.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

I missed this thread. I added the "intact sons" part to my sig on another board before I came to understand more about why I was against it. You guys and gals here have opened my eyes to the whole picture. My thinking before was just that it was unnecessary so we didn't do it and DH is intact so why do it and it was cruel. I never thought about human rights or even the future sexual pleasure of my sons.

I wanted to add the no Circ icon to my sig but I could only add one and I had already used the UC one. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I think you need to have a certain number of posts before you can add more icons.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I finally came up with a cute catch phrase instead of trying to get people to click my smiley.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I changed mine recently. I just watched The Secret the other day.









I was actually thinking about bringing that up here. We all need to focus more on intactness and less on being anti-circ, kwim?


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

I tried to do mine, but it wouldn't let me use more than one image







...


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

I didn't see any smilies that focused on _intactness_ rather than _no circ_.


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, just looked up and read the reply that said you have to have a certain # of posts before using more than one image. I have so many! Homeschooling, bfeeding, fam. bed, going nuts, living on coffee....! I have teenagers. 'Nuff said.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasophy* 
OK, just looked up and read the reply that said you have to have a certain # of posts before using more than one image. I have so many! Homeschooling, bfeeding, fam. bed, going nuts, living on coffee....! I have teenagers. 'Nuff said.

There is also a time requirement (a certain amount of months, but I don't remeber how many.)


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

I just made a new siggy.









Jen


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

The pink and blue ribbon stands for genital integrity.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Great thread, thanks. I changed mine.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

I think mine is sufficient.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Changed mine!


----------



## My*Scorpio (Aug 15, 2006)

I updated mine.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

what a cool thread! Advertising a new social trend starts with small but effective measures! My bumper sticker "Today's Parents say NO! to Circumcision" has made several parents-to-be stop me and ask me 'why'? I give them my hand-outs (I keep in the car) and send them on their way home _thinking._


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Mine has always had the no circ guy.

I noticed around the board all the no circ siggies and I was wondering if I just hadn't noticed them before. So the sigs definetly get noticed.

I am also now over at the pregnancy replying to threads.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine's been up since right after I saw the graphic circ video!







(At the video)


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I emeriled mine as well. BAM!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasophy* 
I didn't see any smilies that focused on _intactness_ rather than _no circ_.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
I changed mine recently. I just watched The Secret the other day.









I was actually thinking about bringing that up here. We all need to focus more on intactness and less on being anti-circ, kwim?

While I agree that the focus SHOULD be on integrity and intact rather than not doing something else. I don't think that the terms intact and genital integrity will catch a potential circumcizers eye the way the word circumcize will.

Someone who comes to this board and is new to the MDC philosophy and ideas in general, probably is being assaulted by a lot of new ideas and they will naturally brush off most to focus on one or two at first. Since to me, I could see someone not knowing anything about circ thinking the term genital integrity might be aimed at female circ, could be a rant against epsiotomy, who knows, maybe just some hippy granola love your body thing, etc. - I see these people just mentally brushing the term aside, focusing on other seemingly more important issues. Intact seems so generic it could refer to so many things as well I also think the ribbons are so overdone that they don't mean anything anymore. I can't remember what 50 different colored ribbons mean and I certainly don't look at them and say 'Oh, that's a color I've never seen before, let me investigate', etc.

I like the NO CIRC banners the best because its really clear to someone new to the issue that its an issue related to a decision they have to make. Most pregnant women at least have heard OF circucision, even if they haven't thought about it much and I personally think it calls a lot more attention to the issue that way.


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

I looked at everyone on here's links. I may change my sig soon. I always read sigs, so keep up the good work!


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

my updated siggy! yay!

christina


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

here's mine! still working on it-


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ST* 
here's mine! still working on it-

Simple, to the point, and clever. I like it.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

MM, I think you have a good point. In my case mine has a link to my site. We can't completely get away from using anti- language in this issue. Even the name of the organization. You're right, it wouldn't work. But I think we need to keep positive where we can.







There are a lot of ways to put things in positive terms. If we talk about intact penises or intact baby boys, for example, it's not as likely to be confused.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wanted to







this up because I am seeing some posters who I know have intact ds's and who are anti circ without a







or







in their siggy. If you dont want to use those 2 then there is always the genital integrity ribbon







:

You can make a difference please put something in your siggy. We have had more than a few check out the CAC forum and their ds's were saved because of it.


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

I changed mine yesterday!


----------



## jesrox (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't put any more blinkies in my siggy for another month I think. When I can I will put a no circ one there







I am proud my son is intact!!!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
MM, I think you have a good point. In my case mine has a link to my site. We can't completely get away from using anti- language in this issue. Even the name of the organization. You're right, it wouldn't work. But I think we need to keep positive where we can.







There are a lot of ways to put things in positive terms. If we talk about intact penises or intact baby boys, for example, it's not as likely to be confused.

It just depresses me that this is even something that needs to be addressed, kwim?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

i found a way of when i talking of why i left my son intact which i said i rather have him be 'Unhappy with me by me 'doing nothing' than him being unhappy if I did something 'that he couldn't change'


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't know, is it?


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
I don't know, is it?









If you wanted to reduce the risk of dying in a car crash would you wear a seat belt or remove the steering wheel?

Make it clickable, make it clickable!









Jen


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I like it but it needs a







or







or even







: for genital integrity.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 
Make it clickable, make it clickable!









Jen


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I like it but it needs a







or







or even







: for genital integrity.

Gotcha, I'll do that... I just gotta figure out a good site to go with that. Hrm.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

I just added mine yesterday, but I soon thereafter I noticed that a certain circumcision-related photo thread was blocked, so now I'm wondering if it's offensive to pro-circ religions??? But it's my religion, so, I think I'm too new to know. But it's still there for now.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I was excited when a mainstream board changed its rules and now I can have a siggie there, because I NOW have my pro-intact siggie out there.

I kinda feel like here on MDC our siggie can be a bit more relaxed, I guess I feel that way because there is a show in number-- keep it up! It is just nice to know who has a pro-intact siggie, especially for those posters near me-- I look, I admit it. I do! And I wonder when there isn't one.

Jessica

(but i would like the breastfeeding symbol smilie to start working soon)


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay, you convinced me. And I've been staunchly without a signature since I joined.

Jen


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

What about mine? Is it grammatically correct? I've struggled how to word it. And I've had people tell me it doesn't stand a chance. I have faith it will happen. It will happen! There is a WILL there IS a WAY. It WILL happen. Feel the power people!


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Great siggies everyone. I think that I will have to edit mine and add a no circ smiley.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Great thread! I agree - siggies are a great way to spread the word. I've had this one for a while - I think I may try to make it a bit less subtle though.









Quote:

"Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities." Voltaire "There is a woman at the beginning of all great things" Alphonse de Lamartine


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## foreskin friendly (Jul 16, 2007)

I love the idea behind this and actually have an extensive siggy set up on my personal hotmail with many links as well...

I also decided to establish a myspace and dedicate most of it to anti-circ info...this has proven a really effective way to network with other intactivist...

I do not edit my siggy either, for any reason/any communication... so whenever I send/reply or forward something, to anyone...

a little seed is planted (and I've had quite an impressive number of people thank me and comment on how helpful it was as a resource for an expecting friend/family member or for themselves...)


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Just updated mine.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
Maybe there could be Intactivist Ambassadors to welcome newbies in Pleased to Meet You and the DDC's and get them over to the CAC forum to do a little reading...

I am going to use that as my title, thanks.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

I think my video link has a good case for proving the foreskin has a function.

But I wore my Intactivist t-shirt this weekend. The bright yellow one that says (front): "It's A Foreskin... Not A Birth Defect!" (back): "End Genital Mutilation" lol At the Wal-Mart McDonald's, I know a lady with her husband and young kids (under 4, including 1 boy) eating saw it and read the statement. Perhaps I purposely sat on the side (facing her) so she could read it.


----------

